# Jobs in the Canaries



## ran dotson (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm new to this. I'm looking to move to the Canaries. What kind of jobs are available to Americans with limited Spanish? I have a sales back ground and massage therapy. Please help a future expat get his feet out of the concrete and into some sand. Any and all advise is welcome.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ran dotson said:


> I'm new to this. I'm looking to move to the Canaries. What kind of jobs are available to Americans with limited Spanish? I have a sales back ground and massage therapy. Please help a future expat get his feet out of the concrete and into some sand. Any and all advise is welcome.


:welcome:

I've moved your question to 'Spain' where you should get some response

the bad news is, as an American needing to work, the only way you'll be able to do that in Spain is if you get a company here to sponsor you, or if a US company transfers you

they'd have to prove that no Spanish or EU citizen can do the job, so unless you are in some specialised field that's pretty unlikely with the current unemployment levels

maybe someone else more local to the Canaries than I will come along with some suggestions, but in the meantime, why not have a look through our FAQs & useful info thread?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

There is over 30% unemployment in the Canary Islands. The population here where I live has decreased by 20%. Businesses are closing or going part time, the people are leaving or have left to find work elsewhere, some have gone to Australia, some to Mexico, Cuba and Venezuela.

So if you are a citizen of the U.S.A., unless you have highly specialized skills, your prospects of finding legal employment here will be extremely difficult.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've been posting with this Spanish chap on the UK page that maybe of interest

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...-been-collecting-about-london.html#post978347

Jo xxx


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

If you are a skilled massage therapist then you have a decent chance of finding work in the south of Gran Canaria. Every hotel has a spa and they are always looking for something new to offer clients. The Spanish would not be a problem as it's the United Nations down there. 

To be honest I don't know how willing they would be to sponsor you, but if you have magic fingers I'm pretty sure they would find some way of working with you :-D


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AlexBramwell said:


> If you are a skilled massage therapist then you have a decent chance of finding work in the south of Gran Canaria. Every hotel has a spa and they are always looking for something new to offer clients. The Spanish would not be a problem as it's the United Nations down there.
> 
> To be honest I don't know how willing they would be to sponsor you, but if you have magic fingers I'm pretty sure they would find some way of working with you :-D


it doesn't matter is they would be willing to sponsor someone - although the fact that it's very expensive might put them off even considering it - it's more that they would have to prove that NO-ONE who is Spanish or an EU citizen, could fill the position


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

True, but the south of Gran Canaria is the south of Gran Canaria and I'm pretty sure the hotels would find a way of letting you work if they wanted to. By going autonomo for example!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AlexBramwell said:


> True, but the south of Gran Canaria is the south of Gran Canaria and I'm pretty sure the hotels would find a way of letting you work if they wanted to. By going autonomo for example!


nope

a US citizen can only work with a resident & work visa - they can't register as autónomo without that


the only way would be to work illegally  I can't imagine you'd suggest that, especially with so many Spanish out of work?

if caught, they stand a real chance of deportation & a life ban - not to mention the 'employer' getting into trouble 

US citizens can only stay in Spain for 90 days _as a tourist _& aren't allowed to work at all during that time

if they want to stay longer & work they have to get the resident & work visa before they arrive


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

So you can get a residencia and a work Visa and come to Spain or the Canary Islands to work as an autonomo. It might take a bit of planning in advance and it can be done :-D

I'm not suggesting that anyone work illegally, although millions of Spanish people are forced to because of Spain's absurd autonomo costs: A 270 tax on initiative ad innovation that stifles the country!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AlexBramwell said:


> So you can get a residencia and a work Visa and come to Spain or the Canary Islands to work as an autonomo. It might take a bit of planning in advance and it can be done :-D
> 
> I'm not suggesting that anyone work illegally, although millions of Spanish people are forced to because of Spain's absurd autonomo costs: A 270 tax on initiative ad innovation that stifles the country!


A work visa has to be sponsored by an employer doesnt it??? I dont think you can just get one and then become an autonomo/self employed

I personally wouldnt recommend anyone to go to any country in the world right now without having a guaranteed job to go to - even an EU citizen. Too much to lose and too high a risk

Jo xxx


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

jojo said:


> A work visa has to be sponsored by an employer doesnt it??? I dont think you can just get one and then become an autonomo/self employed
> 
> I personally wouldnt recommend anyone to go to any country in the world right now without having a guaranteed job to go to - even an EU citizen. Too much to lose and too high a risk
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm not sure how it works for US citizens. The only ones I know who work here either came with a job or are married to Spanish spouses. 

Why can't someone apply for a work Visa, pay the autonomo fee and come to Spain to work? Personally I think a few more Yanks around the place would do the place good and bring in fresh ideas.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AlexBramwell said:


> I'm not sure how it works for US citizens. The only ones I know who work here either came with a job or are married to Spanish spouses.
> 
> Why can't someone apply for a work Visa, pay the autonomo fee and come to Spain to work? Personally I think a few more Yanks around the place would do the place good and bring in fresh ideas.


Ask the border agencies. AFAIK, non EU citizens have to be sponsored by a company who WILL employ them. Its not possible (Unless you are in a position to open a huge company with finances) to simply get a visa cos you reckon you can find work. Also to become a resident now, including EU citizens, you must prove income and healthcare provision

Jo xxx


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

Or, if the law is passed, you spend 160K on a property.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AlexBramwell said:


> So you can get a residencia and a work Visa and come to Spain or the Canary Islands to work as an autonomo. It might take a bit of planning in advance and it can be done :-D
> 
> I'm not suggesting that anyone work illegally, although millions of Spanish people are forced to because of Spain's absurd autonomo costs: A 270 tax on initiative ad innovation that stifles the country!


the only way a US ci¡citizen will get a work/resident visa is by marriage or sponsorship by a company 


if they are financially self-supporting (not sure what the figures are, but they are in the region of $75000 US ) they can apply for a resident visa - but they wouldn't be allowed to work

retirement visas have a lower financial requirement but obviously they are for retirees - & again - no working allowed

there are investment visas - but as jojo says - that's a LOT of money required


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AlexBramwell said:


> Or, if the law is passed, you spend 160K on a property.


AFAIK, that one is still being "tweaked", They're trying to get rid of their surplus housing. The point of it all is that Spain and its islands, doesnt want foreigners to arrive and become financially dependent - not that they have a comprehensive benefit system anyway. They already have enough unemployed and desperate people of their own. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AlexBramwell said:


> Or, if the law is passed, you spend 160K on a property.


that too - but I suspect that the OP isn't in that category


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lets not raise the hopes of wannabe expats. As much as I like Spain and indeed the Canaries, there are many many many expats already there, with second generation bilingual children who NEED to take up any jobs in teaching, massaging or anything else that may exist, not to mention the Spanish themselves, many of whom are more than fluent in English and I'm sure capable of getting masseur qualifications

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> Lets not raise the hopes of wannabe expats. As much as I like Spain and indeed the Canaries, there are many many many expats already there, with second generation bilingual children who NEED to take up any jobs in teaching, massaging or anything else that may exist, not to mention the Spanish themselves, many of whom are more than fluent in English and I'm sure capable of getting masseur qualifications
> 
> Jo xxx


Then why are many of the hotel receptionist in the Canary Islands, non Spanish Citizens, and non European Citizens, the answer is because they can converse in three or more languages, to cater for English, German, French and latterly Russian and Eastern European tourists.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Then why are many of the hotel receptionist in the Canary Islands, non Spanish Citizens, and non European Citizens, the answer is because they can converse in three or more languages, to cater for English, German, French and latterly Russian and Eastern European tourists.


they must be getting sponsorship - simples...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

With almost six million of its citizens unemployed, the last thing Spain needs is more foreigners, even if they are 'Yanks with loads of ideas '- are they the only nationality who think outside the box, I wonder?? - if there are jobs available which can go to Spanish job-seekers.

Would we be urging foreigners to come to work in the UK if we were British and resident there and there was unemployment on the scale there is in Spain? The general consensus in the UK seems to be that there are already too many foreigners taking jobs and lowering wages.

How easy is it for a foreigner to obtain legal work in the U.S. of A.?

Just asking...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> With almost six million of its citizens unemployed, the last thing Spain needs is more foreigners, even if they are 'Yanks with loads of ideas '- are they the only nationality who think outside the box, I wonder?? - if there are jobs available which can go to Spanish job-seekers.
> 
> Would we be urging foreigners to come to work in the UK if we were British and resident there and there was unemployment on the scale there is in Spain? The general consensus in the UK seems to be that there are already too many foreigners taking jobs and lowering wages.
> 
> ...


EU citzens have to do pretty much the same to get into the USA to live & work, as US citizens have to do to get into Europe to live & work

just have a look at the USA forum & you'll see how difficult it is


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

There is no place for false optimism, but Spain is not a country where hard work goes unrewarded. If you come here with a good business plan and are prepared to work hard, there is no reason why you can't make a decent living. For every bar owner that fails on the Costas, there is a language academy owner just getting on with things. 

There is point dreaming of an easy life in the sunshine, but also no point being despondent about the place. I know dozens of expats who live and work happily only in Gran Canaria. What they all have in common is good Spanish and the ability to work hard.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AlexBramwell said:


> There is no place for false optimism, but Spain is not a country where hard work goes unrewarded. If you come here with a good business plan and are prepared to work hard, there is no reason why you can't make a decent living. For every bar owner that fails on the Costas, there is a language academy owner just getting on with things.
> 
> There is point dreaming of an easy life in the sunshine, but also no point being despondent about the place. I know dozens of expats who live and work happily only in Gran Canaria. What they all have in common is good Spanish and the ability to work hard.


we used to have at least 5 thriving language academies in my town 'on the costa'

there is now one which I know is struggling, and another which calls itself an 'academy', but really it's a one-man band who rents a tiny office for less than I spend on coffee a month

& of course there are expats doing well in my town - we've been here for years - carved ourselves a position in the town & built a reputation - & most of us have learned to speak good Spanish, too

but a newbie with 'limited Spanish' who needs sponsorship by a company to even get permission to live & work here, & doesn't have a unique skill


no chance


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AlexBramwell said:


> There is no place for false optimism, but Spain is not a country where hard work goes unrewarded. If you come here with a good business plan and are prepared to work hard, there is no reason why you can't make a decent living. For every bar owner that fails on the Costas, there is a language academy owner just getting on with things.
> 
> There is point dreaming of an easy life in the sunshine, but also no point being despondent about the place. I know dozens of expats who live and work happily only in Gran Canaria. What they all have in common is good Spanish and the ability to work hard.


Yes, well I dont believe that all you need is a business plan and the ability to work hard! You also need to prove income and healthcare, you need a good financial buffer, you need to not throw any existing work or homelife away. 

If there is so much work for Brits to teach english, then advertise it locally or better still on the Spanish mainland, at least then some existing expats can take you at your word and can move over there, instead of having to go back to the UK with nothing. But for heavens sake dont encourage Brits in the UK with a secure life to move over - thats plain foolish and makes me wonder what your ulterior motive is

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yes, well I dont believe that all you need is a business plan and the ability to work hard! You also need to prove income and healthcare, you need a good financial buffer, you need to not throw any existing work or homelife away.
> 
> If there is so much work for Brits to teach english, then advertise it locally or better still on the Spanish mainland, at least then some existing expats can take you at your word and can move over there, instead of having to go back to the UK with nothing. But for heavens sake dont encourage Brits in the UK with a secure life to move over - thats plain foolish asnd makes me wonder what your ulterior motive is
> 
> Jo xxx



& to bring the OP back into the equation - as a US citizen he'd need a heck of a lot of money to be able to 'buy in' to the EU with a business - I've read figures of 100,000 €


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

My ulterior motive is to try and balance out the extreme negativity surrounding Spain these days. I know people here from the UK who run successful academies, estate agencies (yes even now), software companies, website guides, schools, car dealerships, newspapers, bars, cafes, etc. I also know plenty of people who work online and live here very happily. 

Should you uproot your family and move to Spain with seventeen euros in your pocket? No, absolutely not. But should you look at Spain as some sort of Mordor where expats are doomed to starve to death? No!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AlexBramwell said:


> My ulterior motive is to try and balance out the extreme negativity surrounding Spain these days. I know people here from the UK who run successful academies, estate agencies (yes even now), software companies, website guides, schools, car dealerships, newspapers, bars, cafes, etc. I also know plenty of people who work online and live here very happily.
> 
> Should you uproot your family and move to Spain with seventeen euros in your pocket? No, absolutely not. *But should you look at Spain as some sort of Mordor where expats are doomed to starve to death? No*!


agreed - & you won't get that sort of 'negativity' here

you *will *get realism though


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

AlexBramwell said:


> There is no place for false optimism, but Spain is not a country where hard work goes unrewarded. If you come here with a good business plan and are prepared to work hard, there is no reason why you can't make a decent living. For every bar owner that fails on the Costas, there is a language academy owner just getting on with things.
> 
> There is point dreaming of an easy life in the sunshine, but also no point being despondent about the place. I know dozens of expats who live and work happily only in Gran Canaria. What they all have in common is good Spanish and the ability to work hard.



If hard work were all that were needed to succeed financially then many of the Spanish people I know would be millionaires many times over Sadly they are still on low or no wages.

I think that's a bit of a hoary myth. A lot more than hard work is needed to be successful, as any truthful businessperson will tell you. Luck and contingency play a huge part in business success - coming from a wealthy family helps too, as many successful entrepreneurs will tell you.

We worked very hard at our businesses in the UK but when a customer decides to transfer a contract potentially worth hundreds of thousands £ s not because of dissatisfaction with the standard of our work but because of a Head Office decision to relocate their hub three hundred miles up the A1 all the hard work has been to no avail.

Come to think of it, my old mum who worked hard until the age of over seventy scrubbing other people's floors should have left me millions instead of dying almost penniless - it's hard work trying to make ends meet on a low income.
I don't know about the Canaries but what you say about the Costas is certainly not the case in my neck of the woods. There are many failed bars, restaurants, shops and businesses in general but no mushroom-like growth of language schools. The little language school in my village is struggling to survive.

If I were an unemployed Spaniard living on the minimum Family Assistance, with a wife and two children, I think I'd have a right to be despondent.  Suicidal, even, as sadly has been the case recently.
I know British immigrants who are very despondent as their income has dropped and they are trapped in unsaleable properties with negative equity.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AlexBramwell said:


> My ulterior motive is to try and balance out the extreme negativity surrounding Spain these days. I know people here from the UK who run successful academies, estate agencies (yes even now), software companies, website guides, schools, car dealerships, newspapers, bars, cafes, etc. I also know plenty of people who work online and live here very happily.
> 
> Should you uproot your family and move to Spain with seventeen euros in your pocket? No, absolutely not. But should you look at Spain as some sort of Mordor where expats are doomed to starve to death? No!


The extreme negativity is the real world. As a public forum, its our job to make sure people arent misled. IMO thats exactly what you are doing. Out of interest, do we assume that these many language academies offer a living wage, reliable hours and permanent contracts - which wannabe expats MUST have to be able to get their residencias etc???


Send your optimism to the Spanish mainland and spread the word of wonderment there. Not to potential expats who need more certainty than one person trying to big up the situation. 

I hasten to add that Spain and its islands are great places to be if you have an independent income or pension and dont need to work

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

AlexBramwell said:


> My ulterior motive is to try and balance out the extreme negativity surrounding Spain these days. I know people here from the UK who run successful academies, estate agencies (yes even now), software companies, website guides, schools, car dealerships, newspapers, bars, cafes, etc. I also know plenty of people who work online and live here very happily.
> 
> Should you uproot your family and move to Spain with seventeen euros in your pocket? No, absolutely not. But should you look at Spain as some sort of Mordor where expats are doomed to starve to death? No!


I've only just read this post, after replying to your earlier one.
I would describe the situation in Spain as extremely 'negative'. Where are the 'positives'?
Of course there are British immigrants running successful -probably long-established - businesses. But it would be interesting to know what percentage of the immigrant community they form. I'd guess most immigrants from the UK are retired people living off pensions and investments and some of them are struggling.

You are right: no immigrant need 'starve' in Spain. You are also right to say that no-one should uproot a family without adequate resources and a sound plan.

But Spain is not some virgin territory to be exploited by adventurous immigrants, like the Klondike!. It is a proud country with a long history, currently on its knees and likely to be so for years to come. 
A British Prime Minister once promised 'British jobs for British workers' and imo rightly so. So imo it's Spanish jobs for Spanish workers.
It's morally right, it makes economic sense and it lessens any chance of anti-immigrant hostility.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Also Canarian jobs for Canarian workers? 

Those that arrive from Iberian Spain tell me that they feel resented by the locals, but not those from other lands

Plus the majority political party here, Coalicion Canario, want more autonomy for the archipelago and less interference from Madrid. 

There are also individuals that openly state that the Canary Islands should be completely independent and seeing how the withdrawal of national investment into the islands has thrown us back into recession, I can now understand this point of view.


----------



## ran dotson (Dec 5, 2012)

I really want to thank all, for participating in this discussion. My thoughts are that I do not want to be a part of the problem. Not that I could solve any either. What I truly am looking for is a place to live as part of a community that takes care of its own, and yet, will help others that do need. I'm not a true "tree hugger", but I do believe in the community working together to help itself. I would do anything to be apart of a situation that doesn't want hand outs, but would work to provide for its own.

I hear passionate talk on both sides, and the one thing that I find the most fascinating is that you all agree on one thing. You love where you live, you just wish it was better. 

Here in the states, we are still bickering over EVERYTHING, not just the ability to support ourselves and our families. I do applaud your passion for just wanting to have what you feel are basic life requirements. 

I'm a minimalist, and do not require much, nor do I want to prohibit anyone from having what they want or desire. I would like the ability to jump out of the frying pan, just not into another one. Whether or not I have made the correct decision in wanting what the Canaries would have to offer me in terms of life support. I just really want out of "this rat race." 

Maybe Cayman or The V.I.s would be better, I'm not sure. But what I am sure of is that I would love to sit and speak with each of you over coffee, tea or beer(lactose intolerant)!

I'll keep doing my homework. Thanks!! 

I still will accept any comments that might lead me to my dream destination. The Canaries!


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm not sure that idenpendence is a good idea for the Canary Islands ( a whole different thread I think) but I am sure that they are a fantastic, tolerant, safe place to live and work. Despite the recession there are opportunities here and this talk of jobs for the locals is frankly rather short-sighted and parochial. We live in a globalized world and the Canary islands cater to visitors from dozens of countries. Setting up businesses and encouraging trade creates jobs for everyone.

If you like a minimal lifestyle then don't forget that the warm weather and fertile soil mean that pretty much anything grows here. I live in the ccity but still have herbs and chillis on my windowsill. Friends in the hills get so many mangos and avocados that they feed them to the lizards :-D


----------

